# Don't know if anyone saw this



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/06/03/BAE41DPBIK.DTL

I say we pull some local street justice and hunt this man down ourselves.

This kind of stuff scares me. Sociopaths with a 4000lbs battering ram.

Anyone else live close? We need to keep our eyes open for our fellow riders.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That's down the block from me...guess I need to start wearing kevlar.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

What's also sad are the comments. Those are people who can have life-altering injuries, and some of the clown commentators seem pleased by it...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Scary. News reports that they have stuff with a person's name on it from the car, so perhaps they will find this person quickly.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

teapotter said:


> What's also sad are the comments. Those are people who can have life-altering injuries, and some of the clown commentators seem pleased by it...


Typical hiding behind the mask of the internet. 

These people don't have the guts to say that to a cyclist in person.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Some comments on the article are pointing to a truth I'll admit to: Cyclists are a nuisance in the city and sometimes putting pedestrians in danger. Don't get me wrong though, that doesn't justify making them road kill. 

My current solution to this "war" is simply cycling elsewhere. I'm out of people and harm's way.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Claims he was carjacked*

Glad they found him...

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/06/05/MN1G1DQKOF.DTL&tsp=1

(06-05) 11:28 PDT SAN FRANCISCO -- The Albany man suspected of mowing down four bicyclists with his SUV in a six-minute rampage has been identified as David Mark Clark.

Clark, 39, was booked into San Francisco County Jail on Friday night just before midnight, Officer Samson Chan said Saturday. The suspect was booked on four felony counts each of attempted murder, aggravated assault and hit and run resulting in injury, Chan said.

San Francisco police arrested Clark on Friday after he went to the Albany Police Department and fabricated a story about his car being carjacked in San Francisco, police said.

The attacks in the Mission District and Potrero Hill began at 9:43 p.m. Wednesday on a quiet stretch of Harrison Street, near 23rd Street in the Mission District.

Witnesses said the SUV, a 2008 blue Nissan Rogue crossover sport utility vehicle, came speeding south on the street, hit the first bicyclist head on, and then hit the second less than a block away at 24th Street.

The driver then sped east about a mile to the corner of 23rd and Pennsylvania streets, where he hit the third cyclist. He drove several blocks north to Potrero Hill, where he hit his last victim at the corner of Missouri and 17th streets and slammed to a stop against a light pole.

The driver ran away, witnesses said, leaving shattered pieces of his vehicle and a parked Jeep that he also hit.

The Pennsylvania Street victim, 39-year-old Rory Madden of San Francisco, was treated at the scene for scrapes and bruises, then sent home.

The other three victims - all men, ranging in age from their 20s to their 40s - were more seriously injured but are expected to survive, said San Francisco General Hospital spokeswoman Rachael Kagan. Their names have not been released.

Police believe the driver was Clark. They say he left behind his wallet, keys and acell phone. The SUV was registered to a Berkeley address, but when investigators went to residence they found he had moved "and we could not contact him," said Sgt. Jon Kasper.

Inspectors then "conducted surveillance with the Albany Police Department," and moved in when he surfaced at the department with his carjacking tale, Kasper said.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Fogdweller said:


> Glad they found him...
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/06/05/MN1G1DQKOF.DTL&tsp=1
> 
> ...


Wow that's great news. looks like he's going to go to jail for quite sometime. Those are some pretty serious charges.


----------

